# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Co2 Levels



## rkat2 (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Everbody,

I am new to the wet thumb community, but I injoy what I see.

My plant tank has been up for a few years, but recently decided to add a co2 system.
I have a 180 gallon tank 24X24X72. For some reason I can not get my PH below 7.3, I am trying to reach 6.9
My dCH is 6. I'm using a reator 1000 connected to a magnum 350 with a ph controller. Bubble counter about 25 per min. I also have two whisper 5 filters.

Why can't I get the ph lower?


----------



## rkat2 (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Everbody,

I am new to the wet thumb community, but I injoy what I see.

My plant tank has been up for a few years, but recently decided to add a co2 system.
I have a 180 gallon tank 24X24X72. For some reason I can not get my PH below 7.3, I am trying to reach 6.9
My dCH is 6. I'm using a reator 1000 connected to a magnum 350 with a ph controller. Bubble counter about 25 per min. I also have two whisper 5 filters.

Why can't I get the ph lower?


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Sounds like you need to raise your bubble count. If I turn mine down that low on my 250 the PH will slowly creep up.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

Try increasing your bubble count. I have to do about 66 bubbles per minute to keep the co2 up and I only have a 75-gallon tank. I use the same reactor as you do. If you do increase the bubble rate do it over a period of a couple days so you wont stress the fish with a rapid change of pH. Your whisper power filters are probably creating too much surface agitation and if you have too much surface agitation that can keep you from getting higher co2 levels. I would get rid of the power filters and get an Eheim pro filter.


----------



## rkat2 (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks guys, that worked. My Ph is now at 6.9 with a dCH around 6. I might lower the PH to 6.8


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Also check your tap water. You could be suppying your tank with more alkaline and harder water on weekly basis.

Check your water movement. Excess will drive your CO2 out very quickly.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## rkat2 (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for the advice Dr. Jay,

I will test my tap water. I just order an Eheim Pro 2 Filter (Model 2128) with heater to replace my whisper filters. This should lower the water aggregation. This filter is expensive, has anyone have anything negative to say about this filter? I am going to lower my PH to 6.8, I think this is the level I should be at.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by rkat2:
> Thanks for the advice Dr. Jay,
> ...


I have 2028 Eheim version on my african cichlid tank and I can't say anything bad about it. Definitely a winner as for as biological filtration and noise.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## rkat2 (Mar 26, 2003)

Dr. Jay,

I might connect a sponge filter or a reverse flow filter kit that fits on powerhead pumps as a pre-filter for the Eheim. This way, the Ehiem will not require as much maintenance, and cause an increase in biological filtration. Do you think that is a good ideal or not?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by rkat2:
> Dr. Jay,
> ...


This sounds like a plan. Make sure that whatever you place on intake is not too fine. You want sufficient water flow so you don't decrease power of the filter.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## rkat2 (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Dr. Jay


----------

